# One-way airport transfer in Aruba



## travelplanner70 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion for one-way transportation from the Marriott in Palm Beach to the airport?  I see airport transfers will run about the same as a rental car ($45).  However, I wondered how much it would cost just to take a taxi for 2 people since I do not think a taxi charges per person.  Thanks for your help


----------



## jaym (Jul 6, 2012)

travelplanner70 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for one-way transportation from the Marriott in Palm Beach to the airport?  I see airport transfers will run about the same as a rental car ($45).  However, I wondered how much it would cost just to take a taxi for 2 people since I do not think a taxi charges per person.  Thanks for your help



There are many Aruba experts/owners here on TUG but last time we visited, a few years ago, taxi cab fares were regulated by the government. As I recall, the fare for airport transfers was $25. or so, before tip. They line up outside the airport arrivals area and are eager to get you in their cab first......
The drivers we had were friendly, personable, and helpful. Good experience with them and plan to use a taxi for airport transfer again when we visit next year.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got back from the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club a few days ago.  It was a set price of $25 to and from the airport (before tip).  Both times had nice drivers.   

Anita


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that $25 per person or per taxi?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 6, 2012)

travelplanner70 said:


> Is that $25 per person or per taxi?  Thanks for your help.



Per taxi.  There was 2 of us each time.  Don't know if they charge for additional people over two.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, that is a much better deal than renting a car one-way.  Thanks for the information.  

Hope you had a nice time at the Marriott Ocean Club.  We are looking forward to our visit there in just a few weeks.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 6, 2012)

travelplanner70--We had an awesome time.  It was everything we hoped for and more.  The resort, the staff, the beach, the weather, the food were all perfect.  The concierge was very helpful in making reservations as well as answering questions about places to visit in the area.  I really feel the need to own here, but my husband says no more timeshares until we close on our new home.  Priorities, priorities.

Hope you have a wonderful trip.
Anita

P.S.  You can rent from Hertz in the lobby if you want to rent for a few days.  We did this and it saved us money over cabs to food shop, sightsee and getting to and from various restaurants.  Just know that they place a $500 hold on your credit card that is removed when you return the car.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope the weather is better than our vacation last week in Orlando at Cypress Harbour when Tropical Storm Debby put a damper on our plans!

Thanks all for the information.

Joanne


----------



## m61376 (Jul 7, 2012)

One of the great things about Aruba is the almost always consistently good weather. In all our trips there, I would say there was part of an afternoon that was "ruined" by heavy rain. Usually there are the typical 5-10 minute tropical showers/rain and then the sun comes out, and the cooling breeze makes the heat comfortable. Because it's below the hurricane belt, rarely are major storms an issue, so while you read the occasional report of some rainy days, they are a relative rarity. The great weather is the trade-off for the foliage and lushness that you see in some of the other islands, since Aruba is a desert island.

Generally you can look forward to great weather, great food, friendly residents and an overall relaxing week.

Oh- and to answer the question above- the taxi rates are per cab, regardless of the number of people- and there are a lot of larger cabs for families too.


----------



## jclouie25 (Jul 22, 2012)

When we went to Aruba, we E-mailed Bully Taxi service and he was there waiting for us when we arrived.  We also requested that he pick us up and take us back to the airport a week later.  Many people on this site recommended him, I will use them again when we return to Aruba.


----------

